# I'm feeling the 'wub'.



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

LOL....I LOVE IT !!!!
Very holidayish, but cool.  
The forum is kinda showing its feminine side....


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Decided the hearts was too busy and put the small graphic at the top. Should be enough to remind the guys around here to get busy and buy their spouses or girlfriends a little something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2002)

Oh I thought it was a reminder for my wife to buy me something. hehe  

Actually she did order me WWF RAW for my XBOX. SO I guess thats good enough.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)

Better to Feel the 'Wub' than to 'Feel The Joy'....lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2002)




----------

